# So. California Meet



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Do we want to have another meet before it gets too hot?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lots of views with no comments?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm down, but I wont have my car, since it just got torn back apart.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Any chance you guys take it to Vegas? Say the first week of April?... I would love to see some cars containing some of the many brands unavailable to me here...I know it is a stretch.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Any chance you guys take it to Vegas? Say the first week of April?... I would love to see some cars containing some of the many brands unavailable to me here...I know it is a stretch.


Just keep coming South until you hit Los Angeles.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I would like another one. Still waiting on brakes and my midbasses are being klippeled right now but if the car is drivable I'll go.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Depending on the date I'm always down to hang out


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Depending on the date I'm always down to hang out


There is no date as of yet. We need to see if JT is willing to host another meet first.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

yes...


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I missed the last one. Definitely looking forward to the upcoming one.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm down if you don't mind a noob picking up some pointers and ideas. Still buying equipment so car won't be ready.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

itsmyturn said:


> I'm down if you don't mind a noob picking up some pointers and ideas. Still buying equipment so car won't be ready.


We like noobs!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

John said okay.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...so-california-meet-april-7th.html#post1573173


----------

